

Best place to find freelance PHP/Ruby/Python developers? - rob

I'm looking to have a small project done and was wondering where's the best place to find a freelancer (on a budget)? I'd like it to be done in either PHP, Ruby, or Python. I'm a little hesitant of trying those "elance/rentacoder" sites since it seems most are inexperienced and not true hackers.<p>Any help would be appreciated.
======
quickpost
Why not here? Describe your project and your budget in more detail and maybe
you'll get lucky...

------
nextmoveone
I pick up freelance jobs on MySpace Jobs and Craigslist.

